# Drinking without license



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi All

need some advice

i was charged fro drinking without a license a year ago. Had to go to court and walked away with a 2000 dirham fine. Silly i know!

I am now applying for jobs and wondering where it says any criminal offenses do i say yes or no? 

im not sure if it falls under criminal offense or is it just a simple fine?
i dont want to be dishonest in the application


----------

